# 641 Workmaster front emblem



## Texas641 (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a 641 Workmaster that is missing it's front emblem. I am searching for information on what it looks like and where I can purchase one. Is this a plastic emblem? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## avmcalister (May 15, 2004)

*600 emblems*

Go too ssbtractor.com

they have all emblems.

Good Luck
Avery


----------



## Texas641 (Jul 21, 2004)

Thank you Avery for your reply. I did try ssb tractor and they could not help me with my request. Do you know of any other wells to tap? Also, do you happen to know if this is a plastic emblem for the Workmaster? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## avmcalister (May 15, 2004)

*emblem*

Don't about the plastic, but looking at the prices at the SSB
site $59.00 I don't think they would be plastic.

Avery


----------



## avmcalister (May 15, 2004)

*emblem Not $59*

It's 51.72

Avery


----------



## Texas641 (Jul 21, 2004)

Avery, you've been very helpful. If I find anything new in regards to the emblem I'll post it. Many thanks!


----------

